# 12v sockets ?



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

hope this is right place for this question 

we recently bought a Burstner 747 and in the habitation area we have a couple of sockets... they are 12v (hubby tested them) but too small to take a cigar lighter type plug... I searched the net and suspect they may be powerlet or sae plugs but could only find then used in America on motorbikes but it did say they were made in Germany.

Does anyone know exactly what they are and where we might find plugs to use with them


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

You'll find them in any good Caravan/Motorhome accsessory shop.


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

oh thankyou.... was trying places like Maplins .....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi calliope

try online here ...pictures of the plug you need .......search on "plug" and scroll down the list...

http://www.roadpro.co.uk

Mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We too just got a 747 we use the cab cigar socket to run our Garmin GPS and we use the 180 Watt socket to run a 150 watt inverter which in turn runs a 240Volt, 60 watt Water Air Cooler for when we are travelling.

The plugs that fit into these sockets are the normal cigar type but for the 180 watt you have to use the RED adapter that often comes with these 12 volt plugs.

If not, you can buy them in Halfords, Maplins, Towsure and Hants & Dorset caravan Dealers.

By the way, I had the Burstner dealer supply me with 6 spare European Plugs for use in the living area but then found the normal cigar type plus with the red piece on the end fits the living area sockets fine.


Just one thing, the dealer found that the sender unit in the Fresh Water Tank is the wrong one and therefore shows empty when the tank is still about half full.

Also check your 12 volt fuse board against your book in terms of size fuse recommended to what is actually installed

Best of luck

B


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

thanks for all suggestions 

went to our local Halfords, they are having a refit and don't know if they have them or not :?: ..... so nipped across the road to Maplins..... the fella there said no they don't have them but they might be in the new catalogue due out soon..........


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Calliope

If its urgent I could get some for you or you can order them on the Towsure web site?

Also would be interested to hear how you get on with your 747, there is about 3 or 4 memebers on here who own a 747 or 748

Regards
B


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

thankyou for the offer  it's not really urgent, just hubby has a thingie for checking the tyre pressure and the lead doesn't reach the rear tyre from the cigar lighter in the front  

our last m/h was a euramobil and had the ordinary cigar lighter plugs through the habitat

so far we have been pleased with the 747, the oven is a little high for me to reach but the euramobil had no oven so I'm used to not having one

one of my little niggles is the bathroom door, wish it was a slider or opened the other way, if you pull the curtain across at night you have to push yourself through the curtain to enter or leave the bathroom :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Calliope.

We bought our euro plugs form the Peterborough show but any show like this has stalls selling these plugs , usually about £2. Note your wife finds the oven to high. I have taken the oven out and replaced it with a standard 240 volt microwave. Wife can use this OK You will have to wire in another 240 volt socket in the oven housing. If you have not got one buy a Remoska you will never need a gas oven again, we even use our one indoors. Look at www.lakelandlimited.co.uk One other gripe I have is the turning circle or lack of it, cant even do a U turn at some roundabouts on A roads. We are still sorting our 748 to go fulltime next year.

steve & ann ----teensvan.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have found, even after such a short time that I needed more power, not least because I am using some Inverters.

I have installed on the driver side locker another 110amp Battery with charger and then from this ran both 240V and 12V to new sockets in the rear bedroom for TV and DVD and also same to the garage where we run an additional fridge.

Also, I have put 3 bars across the garage about 9in down from the ceiling so we can slide in brushes, ladder, poles and body boards, this makes a big difference and has cleared a lot of clutter from the floor area.

B


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

> One other gripe I have is the turning circle or lack of it,


hubby agrees.......hmm not let me drive it yet, his bum is still welded to the seat :lol:



> I have put 3 bars across the garage about 9in down from the ceiling so we can slide in brushes, ladder, poles and body boards, this makes a big difference and has cleared a lot of clutter from the floor area.


we have threaded washing line round a piece of spanish fishing net and attached to the roof of the garage with a couple of brackets, looks a bit like a shallow hammock, but we can slide lots of things up there including the satellite dish


----------

